# Obamacare is a Disaster!...but KyNect is Awesome



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2014)

Folks in Kentucky don't want any part of Obama or Obamacare (Affordable Care Act), but give it a different name, and the health plan is embraced, and a success.



> Here’s something to watch for along these lines. While “Obamacare” and “Obama” are still toxic in Kentucky, the exchange known as KyNect appears to be enjoying a far better reception in the state. As Perry Bacon has pointed out, “Kentucky’s implementation of the Affordable Care Act has been wildy successful,” so much so that even Republicans in the state speak highly of the exchange:
> 
> Even Republicans here say that some Kentuckians will criticize Obamacare but in the next breadth emphasize how well KyNect works, as if they are not part of the same law.
> 
> ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 2, 2014)

Says a lot..... doesn't it? How sad.. because if Obamacare (ACA) goes away... these poor misinformed folks lose the healthcare they just got and are so happy with. Unfortunately.. they won't realize that until they vote back McConnell and it happens to them.


----------

